# What can I eat????



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

At work and have not got any dinner with me. Left my pasta and chicken at home!! Damn it!! Need to go to the shop and have no cooking facilities at work. What could i buy... M&S is close by?


----------



## Champ91 (Jan 21, 2011)

can get packs of ready made chicken 3 for £6 a think


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

M&S sell Percy Pigs and the best bacon crunchies known to man, that's what I'd get


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Eat whatever the hell you want, 1 meal ain't gonna make a big difference.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

pack of 15 eggs, little bit of milk,

split the eggs, splash of milk, neck it.

or just go mcdonalds...


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Get down the cafe and get a beasty fry up you pussy, its friday after all so might as well fukc work off and head down the pub after and maybe a trip to the bookies on the way there


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

It's all about M&S walnut whips!!!!

Bin the walnuts as they're vile. Bite the top off the chocolate and lick out the marshmallow fluff inside.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Get to sainsburys / Asda and get a cooked chicken or some wings.

Gram yourself some cous cous and coleslaw and you got a budget Nanado.

Protein = lots, Carbs = Not so much, Fat = you will be, Delicios = It is.


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

M&S meal for two, get a chicken chorizo pasta bake for two, microwave it and munch it. that should keep you going!


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

fuller for longer at M&S are 2 meals for £6... fairly decent macros for a ready meal if you're caught out - a fair few have 30-35g protein and 350-500kcals.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

iod get one of there chicken cesar salads, very nice


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

find a carribean food stall or cafe and get some curry chicken or goat with rice n peas in ya BWOY


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

cudsyaj said:


> fuller for longer at M&S are 2 meals for £6... fairly decent macros for a ready meal if you're caught out - a fair few have 30-35g protein and 350-500kcals.


Ended up with the two meals for 6. They both went down a treat and macros were spot on!!


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

subway


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

eezy1 said:


> find a carribean food stall or cafe and get some curry chicken or goat with rice n peas in ya BWOY


Yeah should be easy to just find one of them in Sheffield


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

rsd147 said:


> Ended up with the two meals for 6. They both went down a treat and macros were spot on!!


Good lad, worth keeping in mind! also they do deals on salmon, prawns and calamari 3 for £6 about 20g protein per pack, plus same for marinated chicken bites at 30g per pack. They are all good if your caught short...


----------

